# Tweaking Bios settings on a Asrock 939 dual SATA2 based system.



## nocrapman (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a A64 3700 SD on my system with a 9800 pro AGP card. My Windows load times are painfully long since the first time I booted up my rig yesterday. The BIOS screen stays there for like 20 secs - then windows takes longer to load than my older xp based cheap machine. This doesnt even have any accessory software or games loaded yet. 
  I wonder whats going on? How do I fix it. I read somewhere that u need to tamper this bios a lot or even update it to get a fast rig. Can i get some instructions or pointers on that. This was my first build, so I am a little apprehensive. Oh and is there any know issues with xp pro and gaming etc.

The details of my rig:

A64 San Diego
ASrock 939 Dual-sata2
Antec TP 2.0 550W PSU 
ATI Radeon 9800 pro AGP
Audigy 2 ZS
WD 80 Gigs 7200rpm IDE
OCZ performance 1 gig DDR2
Windows xp pro


----------



## peta01 (Mar 6, 2006)

Have you cleaned the mobos CMOS before completing the rig?
If not do it now using the jumper near battery (ask manual for details). Then enter the bios and load optional settings.
This should solve your problem.


----------



## nocrapman (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks a ton... another question though.*

No... I have not cleaned the CMOS. Does one do it manually on the hardware. If yes I will look for the on the manual. 
What do you mean when u say - load optional settings... where will i be loading them from... or is it in-built?
Thanks again - I hope this works.


----------



## peta01 (Mar 7, 2006)

To load optimal settings enter your bios and choose "Load optimal settings". This is "built-in" default configuration. There is also option "Load default settings", but the optimal should work better (faster).
Try this first and if it will not help, try to clear the CMOS and load optimal settings.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 7, 2006)

To clear the CMOS you normally use a jumper on the motherboard.


----------



## nocrapman (Mar 7, 2006)

peta01 said:
			
		

> To load optimal settings enter your bios and choose "Load optimal settings". This is "built-in" default configuration. There is also option "Load default settings", but the optimal should work better (faster).
> Try this first and if it will not help, try to clear the CMOS and load optimal settings.




Unfortunately the only otion I have is - LOAD OPTIMAL DEFAULTS. But I will still try it and see if that makes a difference. If not I will clear the CMOS. After I do all this should I still go into the bios to fix ram settings etc?


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 7, 2006)

lol dude there are SO many things you need to do in the Dual-SATA2 bios...
-disable cool n quiet
-set RAM to DDR400
-set proper RAM timings (if you dont know/feel sure about this, ask me)
-enable legacy USB support
-make sure you have the HD jumper's set correctly
-set boot order to what you want
-remember to tell the bios what your primary VGA adapter is (or else drivers will go nuts)


----------



## nocrapman (Mar 8, 2006)

*FInally RESOLUTION of my problem *

First of all thanks all of you for the inputs and suggestions. 
Clearing the CMOS and loading optimal settings in the BIOS did not solve the problem.
I finally did what the ASrock tech support team advised - moved  my HDD jumper settings from master to Cable Select. That was it!! From about 3 minutes that windows took to load before - it now takes 45 secs. I hope that will improve once I upgrade to a SATA HDD (non-RAID) set-up.

The other indication that everything else was working correct - was the fact that torture tests(Prime95) have been running non-stop on the computer since the last 24 hrs - no errors! I wish I had a installed a floppy - I could have run memtest and tested specifically for memory. I am too lazy to run it off the HDD.

zekrahminator - thanks for jotting down the BIOS tweaks for me. I have been trying to get someone to do that for the last 4 days on 4 different tech support groups. While I had already made most of the changes that u suggested... I dont know much about RAM timings... could you please help me with that. WOuld really appreciate it. (I am not OCing yet!) Also before I enable Legacy USB - do I need to install some special drivers(I have already installed USB drivers. Or should I just leave it on AUTO.
What about - AGP fast writes? Should I enable that?


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 8, 2006)

hey no problem!
RAM timings can be fun or dangerous, but mostly fun  . Alright, when you scroll down to your RAM timings (under CPU configuration), you will see a big bunch of options (more then a little scary lol). You know how when you buy RAM, its advertised at certain timings, like 2.5-3-3-8? CAS latency = first number. what the ASRock bios identifies as "TRCD" is the second number. "TRP" is the third number, and "TRAS" is the fourth number. MA timing is a tweaker thing, you will hear people bragging about how they have their ram at 1T (or T1, but that confuses RAM with internet speeds lol) or 2T. I suggest you leave it at auto, unless you have good ram or you're not mixing brands for dual channel...like me! lol. 
AGP fast write? it could be different for you, but for me, it just caused my render to look alot worse and my framerates took a dive. I think you'd be happy with it off, but go ahead, try it out! lol. 
Legacy USB might need drivers, I'm not sure, I just installed all the drivers I could find off the CD that came with the board, so I didnt have anything to worry about. Just check the motherboard driver CD, install all the drivers you find, and all will be well. Though, if you're USB ports work now, enabling legacy USB should work just fine without checking to see if you have the right drivers...
        I know its hard to read through long posts, but oh well 
              Good Gaming!


----------



## nocrapman (Mar 8, 2006)

*Thanks Man!*

Thanks for the details on RAM timings.
In addition to the manufacturer's specs on the RAM - I used cpu-z, which is a really cool free program for system info. 
I have one more question for you - just general - do you think that upgrading to a SATA HDD(7200rpm) would be a good move... especially since they are so cheap these days. Will I see a discernable difference in performance - that would be worth installing basically everything from scratch(since I will be using it as the boot device and probably the sole HDD... at least till the 10,000 rpm HDDs become more affordable. Would love to hear your thoughts on that...


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 8, 2006)

to be honest, I really can't say anything about SATA...if you game alot, you will definitely notice the difference (just remember to tell the BIOS you're SATA controller to run your drive in non-RAID, otherwise something is bound to screw up). However, just looking at your system specs, I think you're rig will be just fine with IDE or SATA. from what I can tell, you're tired of just trying to make things work and want to enjoy them lol.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Mar 8, 2006)

nocrapman said:
			
		

> do you think that upgrading to a SATA HDD(7200rpm) would be a good move.... Will I see a discernable difference in performance - that would be worth installing basically everything from scratch.



No....Only a SATAII drive or a WD Raptor will give you a boost worth changing over for.


----------



## peta01 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes there is some noticeable difference between PATA and SATA2 HDDs. Man has never enough space 
btw. If you are using Windows XP do NOT install any driver for USB.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 8, 2006)

...what he said lol. I have no experience with SATA(2) drives, and can't help you that much. all I know is that I can't wait to get one, because they have cables that are really easy to hide away


----------



## nocrapman (Mar 9, 2006)

*Sata 2 in Asrock is a pain*

I'd love to go with Sata2 but installing it is a pain in the MOBO. You have to make a boot up floppy and stuff. I dont even have a floppy drive anymore. I cant understand why manufacturer's still love to incorporate it. What bad in a bootable CD? 

But looks like evryone agrees that Sata2 is the way to go - I guess I will have to get hold of a floppy drive. Thanks folks!


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 9, 2006)

well, only do it if you have the money, like I said before, your system is just fine the way it is lol


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 9, 2006)

I moved to SATA as a need for a bigger drive and noticed a difference.  But it's not huge, I'd upgrade your graphics card if you've got extra cash floating around, or stick in another couple of sticks of ocz ram.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree. a 9800pro is GOOD, but equivalent to an X1300 these days, sadly...an X800 shouldnt cost too much. and there are articles all over this site telling you how to mod it! Expect to pay about $100 for a cheap X800, $150 for a moddable one, $170 for a good one, $190 for a "flash to X850XT" edition, and $200+ for something thats just not worth the money (considering that the X850XT I have was $214 including shipping and has since had a price drop lol)


----------



## nocrapman (Mar 10, 2006)

*Wishlists...*



			
				EnglishLion said:
			
		

> I moved to SATA as a need for a bigger drive and noticed a difference.  But it's not huge, I'd upgrade your graphics card if you've got extra cash floating around, or stick in another couple of sticks of ocz ram.



I guess I am not the only one who want to do a lot of things, but there's not enough time... who wants to buy a lot of RAM but there's isn't enough money... (conversely if i had the money - I'd be saying... there's isn't enough RAM!)

Yes I want to buy a couple of sticks of RAM before OCZ stops making that model - ASrock doesn't do well with mix'n match. Although zekrahminator has got it to work without problem.

Also want more space on my HDD. I am thinking maybe a 74g raptor and another 200-300g 7200 HD, in a non-RAID setup. But with that money I could be buying a pretty decent VGA.
Incidentally 6800GT is comparable to a 9800 in performance terms, so the least I need to get to see a notable difference is the 7800 - which is like $300.  

Ohhh... what is a man to do.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 11, 2006)

yes I have done mix and match quite well... . I just want to clarify, the 9800 is NOT comparable with a 6800GT...twice the pipelines, much higher clocks, better render quality, lots of stuff. Do like I did...X850XT less then $200 now on newegg  . But if you seriously need storage, get a good HD. And I know the feeling of "I want to do so much but have no money"...I try to count my blessings lol. Because there is ALWAYS a part out there thats going to make your comptuer better, you just CANT let that get to you man. A good round of halo will make you see it as it is 
Happy Gaming!


----------



## peta01 (Mar 12, 2006)

nocrapman said:
			
		

> I'd love to go with Sata2 but installing it is a pain in the MOBO. You have to make a boot up floppy and stuff. I dont even have a floppy drive anymore. I cant understand why manufacturer's still love to incorporate it. What bad in a bootable CD?
> 
> But looks like evryone agrees that Sata2 is the way to go - I guess I will have to get hold of a floppy drive. Thanks folks!



You dont need bootable floppy for installing SATA2 HDD. You just need FDD with drivers for your SATA/RAID mobo controller while installing windows.

btw. SATA2 HDDs can be plugged/unplugged from running system. And more, most of SATA (all of SATA2) HDD have NCQ function which is a huge technological jump from PATA HDDs.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 12, 2006)

I hate to prove you wrong, but the ASRock board is different...you need a driver floppy and NO HOT SWAP SUPPORT  NCQ function sounds good though lol.


----------



## peta01 (Mar 12, 2006)

You are right. I didnt notice that ASRock mobo has SiS756 chipset. What I wrote is true for systems with NF4 chipset.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah like I said...ASRock boards are different  .


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 13, 2006)

nocrapman said:
			
		

> Also want more space on my HDD. I am thinking maybe a 74g raptor and another 200-300g 7200 HD, in a non-RAID setup. But with that money I could be buying a pretty decent VGA.
> Incidentally 6800GT is comparable to a 9800 in performance terms, so the least I need to get to see a notable difference is the 7800 - which is like $300.
> 
> Ohhh... what is a man to do.




The 9800 is definately not comparable to the 6800GT.  I have an X800 XTPE and my mate has a 6800GT and we get comparable scores on 3dmark and similar gaming experience.  I'd drop the idea of buying a raptor as they're well overpriced for the little benefit they bring IMO.

As long as you're not after a graphics card with more than 2 Xs (eg XFX 7800 GTX XXX edition / X1900 XTX) in the name then you can pick them up fairly cheap.


----------



## andy_sweden (Mar 22, 2006)

Regarding the need for a bootable floppy to install an OS on a SATA2 drive on the ASROCK 939 DUAL SATA2:

U can set the SATA2 (and the SATA controller for that matter) to an "IDE-mode" in bios, which will grant U the possibility to install XP directly to that drive.  Once installed, boot into XP and install the SATA2 driver (it's on the ASROCK CD).  Reboot -> Enter BIOS and revert back to "SATA2 mode" for the SATA2 controller and voliá - XP installed on a SATA2 HDD without the need for a floppy... I benchmarked the R/W speed and it seems to be going with SATA2 speed (Whatever that is? Faster then ATA anyway, slower then SATA RAID 0??) 

/Andy


----------



## crismln (May 2, 2006)

*I get the blue screen*



			
				andy_sweden said:
			
		

> Regarding the need for a bootable floppy to install an OS on a SATA2 drive on the ASROCK 939 DUAL SATA2:
> 
> U can set the SATA2 (and the SATA controller for that matter) to an "IDE-mode" in bios, which will grant U the possibility to install XP directly to that drive.  Once installed, boot into XP and install the SATA2 driver (it's on the ASROCK CD).  Reboot -> Enter BIOS and revert back to "SATA2 mode" for the SATA2 controller and voliá - XP installed on a SATA2 HDD without the need for a floppy... I benchmarked the R/W speed and it seems to be going with SATA2 speed (Whatever that is? Faster then ATA anyway, slower then SATA RAID 0??)
> 
> /Andy


 Actually, just setting the controller SATA 2 to "sata" mode would only give me a blue screen. The manual clearly says that you need to install the drivers for SATA 2 BEFORE installing windows. I tried to install them after, then I rebooted with controller sata 2 in sata 2 mode and ended up with the blue screen. anybody knows why? ..and I only have a sata 2 drive installed (WD Caviar 250GB) so no conflicts. In bios actually i disabled the other controller.


----------



## andy_sweden (May 5, 2006)

Well, it did work for me. I actually think that's one of the main reasons that the bios has an "IDE-mode" for the SATA and SATA2 interface - to make it possible to install various OS that doesn't have native support for SATA and SATA2. Anyway, I'll repeat my self so it's clear on how to to it "my way":

1. Prior to starting installing XP, enter BIOS and set the SATA2 to "IDE-mode".
2. Install XP like if you had an ordinary IDE drive present.  No need for SATA2 drivers etc.
3. Once XP is installed, boot into it.
4. With XP loaded - install the SATA2 drivers - Verify its presents in the device manager.
5. Restart the computer and go into bios and revert back the SATA2 interface setting.
6. Boot into windows XP which should have the SATA2 drivers now and therefor give you a trouble free boot. Done 

/Andy


----------



## crismln (May 8, 2006)

andy_sweden said:
			
		

> Well, it did work for me. I actually think that's one of the main reasons that the bios has an "IDE-mode" for the SATA and SATA2 interface - to make it possible to install various OS that doesn't have native support for SATA and SATA2. Anyway, I'll repeat my self so it's clear on how to to it "my way":
> 
> 1. Prior to starting installing XP, enter BIOS and set the SATA2 to "IDE-mode".
> 2. Install XP like if you had an ordinary IDE drive present.  No need for SATA2 drivers etc.
> ...



Here is the reply from AsRock that supports my point of view expressed above:

"Dear ASRock America Customer,

Before installing the OS Windows XP / 2000 on a SATA HDD, you need to decide which SATA Operation Mode will be applied.  Once the SATA Operation Mode is chosen, and the OS is installed with that chosen operation mode, the installed OS will recognize that operation mode only.  If you want to run the SATA HDD with another operation mode, you need to change the SATA Operation Mode in the Bios, and reinstall the OS.  
For installing the OS on SATA HDD - Please refer to the manual on the support CD coming with the motherboard.

If you would like to have additional information, please feel free to contact our technical support service

ASRock America Technical Support"

Clear enough?


----------

